# Maurice ravel - "la valse" by alexander icharev



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello All,

As you can see in the small article linked below, I have been in touch with Mr.Wenninger from Germany (I already know him for more than 10 years now) and, around 30 years ago, he bought a printed music score of Alexander Icharev's transcription of Ravel's La Valse
Curiously, since then he never found another copy of the score anywhere again, and no pianist played such transcription anywhere as far as he(we) know, except by a recording by Icharev himself I recently found.

So, I'll not take too long writing here, I made a small article about him - the few information we could get until now, including 2 photos and the music score (for free download) in question:
Specially dedicated for the ones who think my contributions to music are better than my "self-promoting needs", :devil: 
http://opusdissonus.com.br/icharev.htm
(any new informations are welcome at any time if you are able to help)

On a point of view of a pianist, this is a much more effective transcription than Ravel's own transcription which no recording was made without removing several notes - And if someone plays "removing" these notes to make it performable, this person is actually playing an easier transcription than Icharev's one!!! Personally I was amazed to notice this while studying both versions before the recording sessions.
More than the brilliant technique, the "orchestral effect" is better sounding in Icharev's version too.

So, here is the recording:
RAVEL / ICHAREV - La Valse (Poème Chorègraphique)






I recommend check also this link:
http://opusdissonus.com.br/youchoose.htm
Here you can find some information about the other requests I received for the same "Youchoose Music Project"
The next request is no less than the complete* 60 Etudes by Mereaux*!!!!!!!
Well, lots of interesting projects will happen for music lovers...

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do! AND I HOPE TO HEAR YOUR FEEDBACK!!!!:angel::tiphat:

All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello all,
GREAT UPDATE:
i just added in the article (about Icharev) some rare recordings by Alexander Icharev himself which I got from his daughter 
http://opusdissonus.com.br/icharev.htm
two LPs and a full all-Chopin concert, hopefully much more to come!
Some of the most respectful interpretations I ever heard, a brillhant pianist who didn't need "show off" for making the best kind of music sound from a piano.

Full LP with Schumann & Chopin (1976)





First part of Chopin Recital (14/9/1983)





Second part of Chopin Recital (14/9/1983)





Full LP with Chopin, Brahms & Ravel/Icharev (5/9/1984)





All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Fantastic. I just listened to the La Valse transcription; it's very true to the orchestral version or at least captures the same musical breadth as the orchestral version.
When I went to the website and saw the announcement that the LPs would be uploaded 'soon'. I thought, 'Oh well I'll have to look out for those', but I see this thread is from 6th of September and the they are already uploaded! 

When I get back later I'll listen to these. Many thanks for going to the trouble.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> Fantastic. I just listened to the La Valse transcription; it's very true to the orchestral version or at least captures the same musical breadth as the orchestral version.
> When I went to the website and saw the announcement that the LPs would be uploaded 'soon'. I thought, 'Oh well I'll have to look out for those', but I see this thread is from 6th of September and the they are already uploaded!
> 
> When I get back later I'll listen to these. Many thanks for going to the trouble.


Thank you for the reply! I'm happy you like it. 
You will notice there are also a recording of Ikharev's own interpretation of this La Valse, which is very different if compared to mine, anyway really a great and lovely interpretation!

I know there are some other not published recordings (like the Chopin recital already posted) which I'm trying to get now,
I do not use to dedicate time to research about concert pianists, but this is an exception since I really could enjoy his playing even when keeping my own "Scientific System of Interpretation" in mind.

All the best
Artur


----------

